# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Emma, massage robot, Aitreat Pte. Ltd., Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Aitreat Pte. Ltd.

Emma – Expert Manipulative Massage Automation

TCM2R - Traditional Chinese Medicine Massage Robot

aitreat.com/about-emma

----------


## Airicist

News-release "Robot therapist hits the spot with athletes"

July 18, 2016

Article "Massage-giving robot rubs people the right way"

by Ben Coxworth
July 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet Emma, the robot therapist that can treat sports injuries

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> Emma is a robotic therapist developed by a start-up incubated by NTU Singapore. With sophisticated sensors, it is able to track and massage acupoints precisely and has in-built safety features that will ensure the comfort and safety of its patients. Created by an NTUsg science graduate, the robot has been treating national athletes and many others in Singapore.

----------


## Airicist

Emma, the massage robot made in NTU Singapore

Published on Oct 13, 2017




> Have a stiff back? Meet your new masseuse, Emma the robot with a human-like touch. Powered by #cloud #AI technology and built at #NTUsg, Emma not only kneads your pain away, but can even track your recovery progress.

----------

